# Must Haves... Accessories!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Howdy Folks,

I am one of the _many_ new Kindlers on this forum and am loving all I am learning. 
I have also been madly shopping for accessories, even though my actual Kindle has yet to arrive.
A wonderful reply post that Leslie made on the Amazon board gave me some really good ideas. Which I 
am going to take the liberty of reposting here...

_Originally Posted by FAQ Person:

I have the following accessories and use them all:

1. M-edge covers in saddle and red. The saddle is sturdier. You can buy them here at Amazon. I keep a paper clip in the pocket of mine for emergency resets, but I have never had to use it. (Good insurance, obviously!)

2. 2 GB SD card

3. A portable book light. I discovered I needed this when I was traveling last month and staying in places with dim lights next to the bed. I have continued to use it regularly. This is the one I got:
http://www.greatpointlight.com/book_light-3led.html

4. A USB cable that will charge my Kindle:
http://www.eforcity.com/usb-data-charging-cable-for-palm-tungsten-e-zire-31-dpamtungdat1.html
Note that this is not specifically listed as a Kindle compatible product. Some folks who post on this board have cautioned that it might damage your Kindle, but I have been using this for a month without any problems.

5. A microfiber cloth (the kind you use for glasses) to clean the screen. I also keep this in the pocket of my M-edge cover.

That's it!

Leslie_

Slipping a paperclip in there is such a great idea and I just ordered one of those lights, exactly what I was looking for (FYI: You can find them on Amazon too, so I got mine with free shipping)!

So what's in _your_ case? 
Or what great case did you find or make? Pictures would be great too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahahah, you posted my post! I am flattered!

I love buying accessories for my Kindle but I really think I've gotten everything I need. I don't switch it in and out of its cover so my extra M-edge is just sitting on my desk. The light was a total impulse purchase when I saw it in a bookstore in Germany last month, but it has turned out to be great. Thanks, Octo for finding it on Amazon! Here's a picture:










Reading the reviews on Amazon, a lot of people commented on the cost of replacement batteries. That could be a concern. I bought this light primarily for emergency situations -- ie, in a hotel with low light next to the bed. Here at home, I have a plug-in booklight (halogen) on the head of my bed which shines a beam right on my Kindle and doesn't disturb my husband. I think using a battery-powered booklight every night to read in bed could use up alot of batteries and get quite expensive. I think the mighty-Brite uses AA batteries and people use rechargeables for that.

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I saw this on Amazon, a pack of 5 batteries for 6.99. You could get 2 backs and be set for awhile, I 
would think...and I am sure you could find them at Lowes or Target or a Battery Plus...!

http://www.amazon.com/Lithium-Button-Battery-CR2450-5-Pack/dp/B000V04MCQ/ref=pd_bxgy_k_text_b


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is interesting. It's called the Re-Light and it's rechargeable. It gets mixed reviews at Amazon. But I laughed when I saw this picture. This woman --gasp! -- let her baby hold her Kindle? Yikes!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just saw this posted over at the amazon forum (did I mention I am a little obsessed!) and thought it was a really good deal and price!

Case and light package!
http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B001ESQSY4/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

This looks like a great item, however it is now "currently not available". Seems like it would hold the K a little more securely than the standard one which comes with it.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Fear not, the child has the Kindle under control. I think he's the same baby who does those e-trade commercials, and look how well he handles that Blackberry.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it is available again...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

for me......   it is
1. A red M-Edge cover (who will be forsaken for Oberon when it is released)
2. Mighty bright book light
3. Lightwedge zip case to keep it safe in my purse (fits perfectly inside the zippy case in its M-Edge)
4. An Octovo book ledge for holding it up at the table.
5. 4GB SD card

Leslie - love the microfiber cloth idea - sticking one in the zippy case tonight!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Travel package down to 4 left in stock.  It feels like QVC.


----------



## swneel (Oct 31, 2008)

My Kindle is being shipped today, should arrive Monday.
I need to know what accessories I should get and where to buy them.
I appreciate any help on this since I am totally confused


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

swneel, I'd go with a different cover than the stock one from Amazon.  The M-Edge cover is fantastic and worth every penny (get leather, not vinyl).  Other than that, use it for a while and see where your personal habits steer you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

M-edge is coming out with some new covers (there's a pebbled navy that caught my eye). I think they can be pre-ordered but Swneel, you might just want to wait. You really don't need to buy anything immediately. The Kindle is ready to use right out of the box (except for needing to be charged).

L


----------



## beanie22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kirstin, What kind of zippy case do you have?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my light today, not the color I ordered, but I really like it! It is very compact and I found it on sale for 5.99 and I got free 2 day shipping (I am testing out Amazon Prime)
http://www.amazon.com/2-LED-Slim-Light-Lapis/dp/B0010SXQQG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1225485884&sr=8-2

This is a different model than Leslie's, I did not need a dimmer and it was a lot cheaper so I went for it.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I would just like to note that I use the cover it was sent with, and haven't had to many problems. The Kindle can fall out, but thats only if you face it downwards or way to the left, which wouldn't be too condusive to reading anyway. I would like to get an Oberon cover though just because they are so beautiful. I do have a strange dog cover, and I do not like it, as the spine is far to floppy, and it takes a lot of pressure to push the snap down, and I hate pushing on my Kindle. The pocket is nice though.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my strangedog covers! I have the lizards and the dragonflies. I like the snap, because it's nice and secure, but I stick my finger under the cover when I snap it shut, because as you said I don't want any unnecessary pressure put on my Kindle!

The only downside -- in my case -- to the lizard cover is that the background is black, and I have a mainly-white dog and one white cat. You can probably guess what the problem is -- yes, the lizards look like they are wearing fur coats unless I run a lint brush over the cover now and then.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

> I do not like it, as the spine is far to floppy


Interesting. That was one thing I liked about it.  Made folding it out of the way much easier. Probably a good thing there are many cover options!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Tarma said:


> > I do not like it, as the spine is far to floppy
> 
> 
> Interesting. That was one thing I liked about it.  Made folding it out of the way much easier. Probably a good thing there are many cover options!


Yeah, I like the spine to be stiff to I can hold it without actually touching the Kindle. I always manage to hit buttons. However, I held my Kindle somewhat above my head last night, and, lo and behold, it fell out of the default case and hit me in the face.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> However, I held my Kindle somewhat above my head last night, and, lo and behold, it fell out of the default case and hit me in the face.


I found that if you bend up the little plastic piece it is easier to get the kindle to latch onto the cover. Once I did that I didn't have any problems. But I hate droopy elastic so as soon as it started getting even a little stretched out it bothered me. I got a red not-leather m-edge which I am happy with. Keep a business card in one of the pockets if I ever loose my mind and leave it somewhere. Also looking for an appropriately sized pad of paper. Someday some charity will send me a free one of the right dimensions. 

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is interesting. It's called the Re-Light and it's rechargeable. It gets mixed reviews at Amazon. But I laughed when I saw this picture. This woman --gasp! -- let her baby hold her Kindle? Yikes!


I have that same light in the photo and it came in a set of two. It was a gift I got before leaving for college. Its an okay light. i have a couple of other booklights, but I never really use them. minus dorm blackouts where they work as candles. 9my roomy and I have a large collection of book lights. If you press on the plastic near the battery, the light has a tendency to dim. Other than that I haven't had any problems with the light.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a folding book stand from Book Mates:

http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36

Holds the Kindle securely when I'm eating at work or home, and folds up to fit in my M-Edge case (would also fit fine in one of those "hold it all" bags that some of you have, or in a purse or briefcase). Shipping is a little steep, but overall it was well worth the purchase for me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Steph H said:
> 
> 
> > I have a folding book stand from Book Mates:
> ...


I wonder if there is any way to get a group purchase through this group? The stand costs $7.75 and the shipping is close to that...around $5 (last time I checked). I wonder if we could pool our resources in some way...but I have no idea what way! LOL

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I wonder if there is any way to get a group purchase through this group? The stand costs $7.75 and the shipping is close to that...around $5 (last time I checked). I wonder if we could pool our resources in some way...but I have no idea what way! LOL
> 
> L


Actually, they do volume discounts:



> Volume Discounts
> WE REWARD ALL PURCHASES OVER $35.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING AND HANDLING. FOR MAJOR PROMOTIONS PLEASE CONTACT US AT 561-740-3323


http://www.bookmatesplus.com/VolumeDiscounts/

The question becomes, how do you dole them out afterwards? Pay for shipping again? If we ever do any group get togethers, that might be a good time to get some folks together to buy a bunch.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I have a folding book stand from Book Mates:
> 
> http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36
> 
> Holds the Kindle securely when I'm eating at work or home, and folds up to fit in my M-Edge case (would also fit fine in one of those "hold it all" bags that some of you have, or in a purse or briefcase). Shipping is a little steep, but overall it was well worth the purchase for me.


This stand looks handy. Thanks for the info.

Shizu


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> Interesting. That was one thing I liked about it.  Made folding it out of the way much easier. Probably a good thing there are many cover options!
> Yeah, I like the spine to be stiff to I can hold it without actually touching the Kindle. I always manage to hit buttons. However, I held my Kindle somewhat above my head last night, and, lo and behold, it fell out of the default case and hit me in the face.


Kat-I am also among the few that uses the original cover - I just put two small round pieces of velcro on the back and it never comes out unless I want it to!! No more face injuries!!! Although I know I'll give in with the Oberon, those are too pretty to pass.


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW I see the kindle cover/light set!! Dang it! I just ordered my light Tues,its already on its way. I havent gotten a new cover tho. Thats a good deal!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> Kat-I am also among the few that uses the original cover - I just put two small round pieces of velcro on the back and it never comes out unless I want it to!! No more face injuries!!! Although I know I'll give in with the Oberon, those are too pretty to pass.


I, too, use the original cover. I read a tip on the forums to use the elastic on the original, and put it over the lower right hand corner, just barely catching the edge. I haven't had mine fall out (although I don't hold it over my head in bed, LOL!). I did just try holding it Kindle down and shaking it slightly; it didn't budge.

I'm saving up for an Oberon cover, I know it will be fantastic!

Betsy


----------

